# pics of my doggies:)



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

hi all
just a few pics of the doggies some are not great photos .
i have 8 dogs (german shepherd-atila,2 dalmatians one is deaf-diamond & pearl, springer spaniel-amethyst,mix spaniel-turquoise,arnie- the "big boned" jack russell, saphaire- hairy terrier , and amber the tiny jack russell who is the trouble maker of them all . enjoy

dog pics pictures by doggiemad - Photobucket


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are lovely! I like bat-eared dogs


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Great pictures! What a nice pack you've got there!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

What a great group of dogs you have  Thanks for sharing all your pictures.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Beuatiful dogs :smile:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are all gorgeous! Love the bulls too. You have a beautiful place to let the dogs run.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What a bunch of beautiful, happy looking dogs!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures!


----------

